# What rod



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking for a new rod.
I want something that I can cast light lures with ease (1.5~3g)

A Nordic Stage looks ideal:





But are there any cheaper rods that can allow cast like that. I have a dropshot 2-4kg, and i don't think it has the flex or whippiness to do a cast like that. A lil stiff to cast really light HBs accurately i found. So, if i'm to spend no more than $150, what rod? will the Trion 1-3kg do that for me?


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I run the Trion 1-3 for Hard bodies. It goes well. For $99 I think they're pretty reasonable. I used to run drop shots but since acquiring some loomis sticks The Berkleys haven't seen any action.


----------



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

So do you use Trion or your loomis for HB?

and can you do casts as effortlessly using the trion, such as seen in the vid?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

To cast really light stuff well you need the complete package - a suitable rod, reel and line.

In my opinion, having good, thin diameter, supple line which is correctly spooled is as important as the rod, often more so.

To cast tiny HBs and unweighted plastics my preferred outfit is a 1-3kg 7'6" stick (extra length of rod helps casting light things), 2000-2500 sized daiwa (not a big fan of the little 1000s) and ultra thin braid (PE 0.3 or 0.4).


----------



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

I've been using power pro 3lb, 5lb and 8lb for various situations on a 2500 reel.
When i bought my 2-4kg dropshot, i was hoping for it to be my all round estuary rod.
Its great for plastics, but i find it too stiff and have been constantly thinking of getting a lighter rod for very light lures and unweighted plastics.

My budget range is anywhere below $200, but prefer to spend as little as is necessary to get a 1-3kg rod with med action for those damn SX40F and light lures which i can never cast accurately and or far enough.

eyeing the trion 1-3kg, but no idea what action it has? med? med-fast? would it be ideal for flick casts such as shown in the Nordic Stage rod?


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

SkyFish said:


> So do you use Trion or your loomis for HB?
> 
> and can you do casts as effortlessly using the trion, such as seen in the vid?


Depends on the location and conditions. I don't carry set combos. I work out what the conditions are, look at what gear I have and go from there.

Typically
1-3kg trion. 4lb braid or 3lb fluoro straight through for HBs
2-6lb loomis. 4lb braid or 3lb fluoro for soft plastics
4-10lb loomis. 4lb braid for vibes and topwaters
All of those are paired with 1000 size reels.

In terms of cast distance. The 2-6lb loomis casts better than the others I have.
In terms of cast style. If I tried to cast like the person in that vid, I'd probably hook myself in the eye. :lol: 
I have friends who can cast like that (they do it pretty well too), but I don't seem to have a need to use a technique like that.


----------



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for your response Bretto.
Can you please describe the action of the 1-3kg trion? and why specifically that over your loomis for HB?
I'm looking to get one specifically for small HBs too, so please tell me why. 
thanks.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Both have light tips. Both I would describe as having medium actions. The Trion to me at least feels like the action is marginally faster than the Loomis. I wouldn't say I necessarily prefer the Trion over the loomis for HBs as much as I would say I prefer the loomis for soft plastics over the Trion.


----------



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks mate. 
The fact that you compared trions on par with a $300 rod says a lot. 
Even more you said you prefered it for HB. 

Will probably grab one the next time i step into BCF. Awesome to hear they are med action too. just what i wanted.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

SkyFish said:


> Thanks mate.
> The fact that you compared trions on par with a $300 rod says a lot.
> Even more you said you prefered it for HB.
> 
> Will probably grab one the next time i step into BCF. Awesome to hear they are med action too. just what i wanted.


GL2s are around the $250 mark. Talked down you can pick them up around $210-$220. Trion's usually retail for about $125 so there isn't that much difference in price between the two.


----------

